# In pain for years



## CarolG (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,I have been having pain on the right upper part of my stomach for years, especially AFTER they took my gallbladder out. I've been given many reasons why I could be having this pain. First I had an UGI/barium swallow that revealed that I had reflux so they figured the pain was from the acid hitting the top of my stomach (I thought one's stomach was pretty much in the middle and to the left of the body). Then, soon after, this episode of pain passed for a few months and then had the pain again that lasted for days. When I went to the doctor, I was told I had blood in my stool and it was recommended that I go for a colonoscopy. Did that and this revealed I had a slight irritation of the small bowel that probably meant I was in the early stages of ileitis/Crohn's. I've also been told by other health care people that this could just be scar tissue or local irritation to nerves in that area because I'm so overweight. So here I am with yet another bout of pain and I'm starting to worry about cancer (Did I tell you that I'm also obsessive?) even though I know the symptoms would be a lot worse. I guess my question is this: Does anyone know if GERD can cause such a pain in one area of the stomach? I occasionally have heartburn if I eat late at night or something I can't digest, like peanut butter but the pain is the predominant symptom. Thanks for the help


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to have a low level pain under right lower rib all the time. It would start with my first mouthful and continue on all day long. It was kind of the final stage of my heartburn, before reflux became an issue. It is hard to compare pain (or even remember it in its intensity, anymore), so I don't know how that stacks up with yours.As you will read in my signature line, I have been using a flavonoid supplement since July of 98 and haven't had indigestion/reflux problems since about September of the same year.Mark


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi Carol, no you are not obsessive, you are just like the rest of us trying to find an answer.The trouble is, unless friends have IBS and all the other things that come with it you have nothing to measure the pain and discomfort against. (If that makes sense) I too get pain in this area sometimes on both sides at the same time. Just above my waist behind my ribs. I always think pain like this must be trapped wind. I have heard this can be very painful. My pain is always above the waist sometimes in my chest, (I always thought of heart problems) so you see we all have our fears with these unexplained pains. You have had the bowel test so it doesn't sound like cancer. Because our illness is not life threatening our complaints are not taken seriously by the DRs. But try not to worry too much, most of us have gone through the same pains and worries. I hope you find some relief.


----------

